# Reef tank feed back and help please



## jimonkey07 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have posted a video of my one year old salt water fish tank with live rock and currently two frags of coral. I am curious wether or not i am off to a good start.
YouTube - 29 gallon beginner reef tank ( one year)


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

that looks like a good start. That blue fish (the name escapes me just as i write this right now) is known to be territorial and a bully so be careful with that guy. I noticed it was picking on your clowns already... How much live rock do you have in there? You can start adding other coral in there if you'd like. It sounds like you've been going for a long enough time. Unless you're just going for a FOWLR setup.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

From what I can see so far so good. You might want to add some more rock JMO


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Once you start growing your tank, you should get rid of your yellow tail damsel, Just My Opinion


----------

